# What is the Difference Between Summer Sausage and Trail Bologna



## mkriet (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I've been in the mood to make some summer sausage lately, and while I've been researching for recipes, and seasoning kits, I've come across summer sausage, and trail bologna recipes and kits.  

I was curious if anyone might be able to tell me what the difference is between the two.  

Thanks in advance.  I plan on smoking some next weekend, so I'll be sure to post pictures when I do.  

Thanks,


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2016)

mkriet said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been in the mood to make some summer sausage lately, and while I've been researching for recipes, and seasoning kits, I've come across summer sausage, and trail bologna recipes and kits.
> 
> ...


SS is normally in a chub form.

Trail is either chub or a ring type.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 1, 2016)

nepas said:


> SS is normally in a chub form.
> Trail is either chub or a ring type.



Is there a noticeable difference in flavor or ingredients?   Is there something that makes one SS and the other Trail Bologna?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 1, 2016)

Bologna (mortadella) is an emulsified meat sausage.

SS and Bologna have very different textures, water content .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2016)

mkriet said:


> Is there a noticeable difference in flavor or ingredients? Is there something that makes one SS and the other Trail Bologna?


Most of the dry items are pretty close to the same. some have corn syrup solids, some dont.

The grind is pretty much your call. A fine grind makes the meat rather soft and creamy texture while a med grind give you a denser sausage.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 1, 2016)

Got it.  I thought by the way they name them that they would have a totally different flavor.  Sounds like it is just a different texture, and I would rather have summer sausage.  

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I'm looking forward to getting the smokehouse fired up next weekend for this.  I can almost taste it.  If it weren't deer gun season this weekend the smoker would be lit.


----------

